# Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...



## Broesel (9. April 2005)

Moinsen,
gestern hatte ich endlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich traf mich mit Stephan, Mario, digerko(Dirk) und noch nem Bekannten zum fröhliche "Fische jagen".

Dabei hatte ich das "Glück", dass die ersten Dorsche schon vor der Dämmerung an den Haken gingen. Glück insofern, dass ich noch "fotoknipsen" konnte...  

Ich habe den Dorsch auf den letzten Metern "verfolgt":
Noch ist Dorschi einigermaßen mobil...







doch relativ schnell geht ihm doch die Luft aus...war ja auch keine Riese...






Nun isser kurz vor der Landung...man sieht den Angler im Hintergrund...






Und schließlich isser gelandet...






Allerdings durfte dieser Kamerad wieder baden gehen und da ich noch nicht voll kondomiert... |kopfkrat  :q unterwegs war, trennten sich hier die Wege zwischen mir und Dorschi... |wavey: 

Achja... in der Dämmerung wurde der eine oder andere Küchen-Dorsch gelandet...   |rolleyes ..Also nicht nur Abends Chips essen und nen Hopfenblütentee reinschlürfen...runter vom Sofa...ran anne Küste...   :m


----------



## mcrae (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Peti, das sind echt super Bilder.
Hast du ne wasserdichte Digicam?
oder die Bilder eingescannt?


----------



## Locke (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

La Brösel,
mal wieder geniale Bilder, die Du da gemacht hast!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Broesel (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Peti, das sind echt super Bilder.
> Hast du ne wasserdichte Digicam?
> oder die Bilder eingescannt?



Nee..da ist nichts eingescannt. Ich hab nen paassendes UW-Gehäuse für meine Digi. Ich schnorchel nämlich auch gern  und weiterhin mögen Digis, Sand und Salz überhaupt nicht...darum sicher verpackt, mit eben dem Nebenefekt, dass ich keinerlei Rücksicht auf Wasser jeglicher Art nehmen muß...


----------



## mcrae (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Ahso, meine erste Digicam hat nämlich den leisen Wassertod in Form von Regen gefunden...:c

Konnte doch nicht so viel ab wie meine alte KB.

Meine "neue" bleibt nu immer schön trocken.


Tja, man sollte auch Fachhändlern nicht alles glauben|kopfkrat


----------



## Mefo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Wie immer tolle Bilder die Du da gemacht hast Jörg #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Unglaublich wwas für Bilder Brösel hier immer wieder "abliefert":
Einfach klasse!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

wirklich stark das muß ich auch sagen, aber von Brösel ist man ja nichts anderes gewohnt.  #6


----------



## leguan8 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Das sind ja super bilder.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Also das ist ja mal wieder vom Feinsten. Super Bilder und die auch noch in ausgezeichneter Qualität #6  Aber das sind wir ja von Dir gewohnt #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

cooool!!!!   #6#6
das gleiche bitte nochmal mit "der" 27 Pfund Mefo ....   :q


----------



## jimduggen80 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

*Tolle Bilder "büxlüfter",.....frage mich warum ich mit meiner Aufgabe betreut wurde???? "Betreuung fangverarmter Sportfischer"....ich hoffe , wir sehen uns auf Fehmarn und können das ausgiebig erörtern, oder wie heißt das Wasser nach dem Grillen *gg*........*


----------



## theactor (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

HI,

ich find die Bilder total unprofessionell und langweilig.









 (ich wollte mal was Anderes schreiben, damit meine *BBB * (*B*rösel*B*ilder*B*egeisterung)  nicht immer nach einem kopierten Standardposting aussieht.. :g )

P.S.: Ich wär' gern der "Angler im Hintergrund gewesen"  |wavey:
P.P.S: woher stammt, verdammt, eigentlich mein AvatarBild... ;+    #6  #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Wieder mal ne glatte *1* herr Broesel...


----------



## Crazyegg (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Einfach Klasse die Bilder!! 
Immer weiter so  


p.s.: was für einen Haken ist da an dem Blinker dran? Einzelhaken ist klar.. nur welche
        Firma? Ich suche schon länger Einzelhaken für den Zweck nur sind da die Ösen
        immer viel zu klein ---> "verkanten" sich..


So Long!
Ei


----------



## dogfish (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Respekt Brösel, starke Pics #6  #6


----------



## Stokker (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Jetzt kennen wir deinen " Geheimköder "
" Leuchtwobbler", aha !!!
Und das mit "ran anne Küste "geht voll in Ordnung...Das liebe ich..
Hast du nächste Woche Zeit ???


----------



## Skorpion (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Mal wieder super Bilder die Du da gemacht hast   #6

Vielleicht hast du Lust  beim nächsten AB Treffen mal so eine Art "Richtig Fotografieren"-Kurs zu veranstalten. :g Ich habe gerade meine erste digi cam gekauft und gemerkt, daß es überhaupt nicht einfach ist gute Bilder zu machen. |rolleyes


----------



## havkat (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Moin!

In meiner Eigenschaft als Boardmod stelle ich folgenden Vorschlag zur Diskussion:

Ich beantrage hiermit, dass der Nickname des AB-Members "Broesel" aka "Joerch" in *"Jacques Cousteau"* geändert wird.


----------



## Stokker (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Wie wäre es mit Joerch Cousteau ???


----------



## havkat (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Noch besser!


----------



## Broesel (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Tach, 
danke für die Kompliments...besonders von Dir mein lieber Theactor... :q. Ich fotoknips zwar in erster Linie nur für mich, aber freut einen doch, wenn sie auch anderen gefallen....  #h 

@Stokker
nächste Woche ist vorbei ..mit der Zeit, dann darf ich wieder arbeiten... :c 

@HD4ever,
das mache ich am Montag früh..mein letzter freier Tag..und da wird schon morgens , im dunkeln im Wasser gestanden... |rolleyes


----------



## Schwede 11 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Moin
Auf sowas habe ich nur gewartet! :k 
Jörg hast mal wieder Fein hinbekommen! :q 
Und ich muß jetzt noch 6 Wochen warten bis ich wieder an der Küste bin!

MFG Timo


----------



## Quallenfischer (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

MOin#h
Echt klasse Bilder!!!


----------



## Tyron (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

EIN WORT: Genial!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laksos (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

|scardie: Brrrrrrrrr, Broesel, 
du bist ja 'n Hammerharter! 

Also mir persönlich wäre das noch vieeeeel zu kalt zum Schnorcheln gewesen ...!  :q 

Nee, aber wirklich echt klasse, die Fodos!  #6


----------



## Medo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

ebend ein broesel!!!

klasse wie immer


----------



## MichaelB (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Moin,

einfach mal Hut ab für Joerch Küsteau #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> |scardie: Brrrrrrrrr, Broesel,
> du bist ja 'n Hammerharter!
> 
> Also mir persönlich wäre das noch vieeeeel zu kalt zum Schnorcheln gewesen ...!  :q
> ...



Nene Laksos..geschnorchelt habe ich noch nicht(so hart bin ich doch nicht)...aber ich denke so..2-3 Wochen weiter, da kanns schon sein...  

Habe Cam nur unter Wasser gehalten, was die Angelegenheit allerdings nicht gerade einfacher machte..weil..."blind" losgeknipst.... #h


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Du hast echt was drauf!


----------



## theactor (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

HI,


> Nene Laksos..geschnorchelt habe ich noch nicht







..ich stelle mir das grad vor -- man steht im Wasser und Joerch dümpelt einem beflosst und in erotischer Gummiwursthose um die Beine auf der Suche nach einem Motiv...#6  :q 

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Deine Frühfisch-Sonnenaufgangs-Impressionen!  |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Moin Moin ,
wieder einmal klasse Bilder von Dir Jörg , suuuuuuuper .Ach ja Jörg , Claudi übt schon kräftig mit unserer  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## worker_one (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

EInfach super geile Bilder!!!

Auf so ne Idee musste erstmal kommen, nen Dorsch im Drill unter Wasser zu knipsen!!!! Echt klasse:m!!!

Jan


----------



## Meerforelle (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

MOin MOin 

Super tolle Bilder!!!
Aber wie hast du sie gemacht?
(((Das Wasser ist kalt und du bist doch bestimmt nicht geschnorchelt!??)))|kopfkrat
Einfach klasse die Bilder!!#6#6
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## zupferl (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

RESPEKT !!!!!!!!

Für einen "Blindflug" wirklich sehr gelungene Bilder. Wieviele Bilder hast Du denn schießen müssen um diese genialen Pictures zu bekommen;+ ;+ ;+ 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gunnar (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

@ Jörch Costeau|schild-g 

Wirklich immer wieder super Pics. Weist Du einen Hersteller, der eine Art Universalunterwassergehäuse vertreibt? Suche  sowas noch für meine Aldidigi, die auch mit zum Angeln/Schnorcheln mitnehmen möchte.

Gunnar


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

Echt Spitze deine Bilder :l , ich habe schon Probleme über Wasser schöne Fotos zu knipsen.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

@ theactor:

Danke.
War mal was anderes als wow toll super geil
Nervt nämlich wie nichts Zweites wenn man dreissig gleiche Beiträge liest, die klingen, als würden die Leute ihr erstes Foto sehen.
Nichtsdestotrotz find ich die Bilder auch prima.


----------



## Broesel (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe Sönke, das hättest ja wohl gerne, dass ich dir mit meiner erotischen Gummiwurst um die Beine schwänzel...meinst an dir wäre da irgendwo was fotogenes zu entdecken?? |kopfkrat  #t  :q 



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Weist Du einen Hersteller, der eine Art Universalunterwassergehäuse vertreibt? Suche sowas noch für meine Aldidigi, die auch mit zum Angeln/Schnorcheln mitnehmen möchte



Schau mal bei Ewa-Marine rein, bzw. dort für deine Cam die passende Hülle. Mit etwas Glück kannst eine für ein paar Euronen bei eBay ersteigern. Ich hatte auch eine. Die Kamera ist allerdings dann sehr umständlich zu bedienen. Allerdings vorsicht mit Zoomkameras (ich hatte da noch ne kleine mit Fixfokus), der Wasserdruck drückt dir die Planglasscheibe voll auf die Mechanik...


----------



## theactor (10. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

HI,

@Broesel: 





> Hehe Sönke, das hättest ja wohl gerne, dass ich dir mit meiner erotischen Gummiwurst um die Beine schwänzel...meinst an dir wäre da irgendwo was fotogenes zu entdecken??


Was soll ich sagen.. beim Spinnfischen angle ich halt zeitgleich auch.. auf Wurm...

 :q  #h


----------



## Gunnar (11. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschdrill...unter Wasser...*

#6 Danke für den Tipp Broesel, da werde ich gleich mal gucken.#6 


Gunnar


----------

